# [S.F.D.W.] 03.03.06 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (20. Februar 2006)

Es wird wieder Zeit  

*Freitag 03.03.06

19.00 Uhr Vecchia Osteria

*

Bitte wie immer kurz im Thread bescheit geben wer alles kommt, damit ich reservieren kann.

Danke coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Februar 2006)

S.F.D.W.????

Hab ich da was verpasst?

Grüße
Tom
PS: Bin am 3.3. nicht in Nbg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (20. Februar 2006)

dabei ...


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> S.F.D.W.????
> 
> Hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> ...



 ja münchen ist bereits eingenommen ;-) und weitere Alpen regionen wurden ebenfalls vor kurzem per luftangriff besetzt. Vielelicht bringt dich das hier weiter in der aufklärung deiner frage  

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Februar 2006)

Soso, für den Weltfrieden....

Na dann und viel Spaß


----------



## showman (20. Februar 2006)

Meld  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Februar 2006)

Na da bin ich wieder dabei. Es sei denn ich bin in Bremen was aber ehr schlecht aussieht


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Februar 2006)

*chichi*

Edit: habe hier grad um eine Duldung gebeten-jedoch werde ich zu dem Datum wahrscheinlich nicht in NBG verweilen..

schade...


----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2006)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:
			
		

> *chichi*
> 
> Edit: habe hier grad um eine Duldung gebeten-jedoch werde ich zu dem Datum wahrscheinlich nicht in NBG verweilen..
> 
> schade...



sehr schade, sponge würde sich sicher freuen, und ich auch  

coffee


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und ich auch
> 
> coffee




jaja, das würde haue geben, sonst nix 

aber ich schaue mal, ob ich es irgendwie einrichten kann..wäre nämlich schon gerne mal mit dabei


----------



## Riddick (23. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn ich bin in Bremen ...


So viel Glück werden wir wohl nicht haben.  

Bin dabei.  

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (23. Februar 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> So viel Glück werden wir wohl nicht haben.



Wenn du net stärker wärst als ich würde ich es in erwägung ziehen dich zu verhauen 

Aber hey, der Mikey muss kommen und Schlumpi auch, sie kann dann mit Coffee mal ne "CC" Tour machen, ich gehe derweil gemütlich am Tiergarten radeln


----------



## showman (23. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hey, der Mikey muss kommen und Schlumpi auch, sie kann dann mit Coffee mal ne "CC" Tour machen, ich gehe derweil gemütlich am Tiergarten radeln


Du weißt das Schlumpi ihr Domiziel zur zeit in HH hat. Also für ne Pizza fahr ich echt weit aber so weit auch wieder net  

Gruß Showman

PS: Werden evtl. komplett antreten.


----------



## Jenny999 (23. Februar 2006)

bin auch dabei   

ist das die osteria mit den riesen-pizzen???


----------



## Coffee (23. Februar 2006)

@ jenny, 

osterias gibt es ja mehr, auch mit großen pizzen. diese ist am friedrich ebert platz, genau gesagt rückert ecke rieterstr. und nennt sich vecchia osteria

grüße coffee


----------



## schlumpfine (23. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt das Schlumpi ihr Domiziel zur zeit in HH hat. Also für ne Pizza fahr ich echt weit aber so weit auch wieder net
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: Werden evtl. komplett antreten.



mmh, und woher weißt du das? hab dich nie im ktwr gesehn - öhm ode einfach übersehn


----------



## showman (23. Februar 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> mmh, und woher weißt du das? hab dich nie im ktwr gesehn - öhm ode einfach übersehn


Ich weiß ALLES. Außerdem steht das in deinem Profil. Und ich bin des öfteren im KTWR. Und ich hab ICQ  Wenn du kommst traut sich Sponge evtl. auch mal  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GroßeHoden (23. Februar 2006)

*g*
wer hat icq net :-D

gibts dann kaffee und kuchen/pizza in nbg im tiergarten??!?!
da komm ich ja glatt vorbei. is ja en katzensprung von mir :-D
mikey fährt praktisch bei mir vorbei :-D

naja gut hamburg is kein katzensprung, aber mann kann ja zusammenlegen :-D

aber leider scho fast a bissl spät.
naja egal im sommer is eh besser...


----------



## schlumpfine (23. Februar 2006)

achnee, der mit den diggen eiern meldet sich och zu wort 
wie drollig


----------



## GroßeHoden (23. Februar 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> achnee, der mit den diggen eiern meldet sich och zu wort
> wie drollig




 ohne mich wär doch hier im moment um einiges weniger los. (ez kommt bestimmt so en spruch von wegen ja aber das niveau wäre höher... blablabla )

jeppie ich bin drollig   
warum is dat denn drollig, wenn sich jemand meldet *meld* der heißt wie "digge eier"?  kann doch auch nix dafür :-D naja so is mein nick.
aber den kann man sich wenigstens merken oder?  

naja
............


----------



## schlumpfine (24. Februar 2006)

lol, auf jeden, bist auf ewigkeiten bei mir abgespeichert, du mann mit diggen eiern


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ALLES. Außerdem steht das in deinem Profil. Und ich bin des öfteren im KTWR. Und ich hab ICQ  Wenn du kommst traut sich Sponge evtl. auch mal
> 
> Gruß Showman




Ich war schon da du Socke 

Nur du warst net da 

Habe beim letzten dings da Coffee als Dubbel verkauft


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> achnee, der mit den diggen eiern meldet sich och zu wort
> wie drollig



Dan muss wohl einer für Sorgen das er keine dicken Eier mehr hat..............


----------



## Coffee (24. Februar 2006)

ich könnte mit ein paar zum weiter ausstopfen aushelfen *gG*


----------



## showman (24. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon da du Socke


Das war dann der wo ich net da war  

Gruß Showman


----------



## GroßeHoden (24. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte mit ein paar zum weiter ausstopfen aushelfen *gG*


coffee?!! bunte eier?? sowas hängt man sich doch net um  sonder isst es! 
oder sin die für spongi? dass er auch dicke bekommt?

eiweiß ist gesund!


----------



## Coffee (24. Februar 2006)

man kann die auch cool drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2006)

Da hat Coffee mal wieder an den Eiern gespielt........


----------



## Mr.hardtail (24. Februar 2006)

Aloha,

bin auch mit von der Partie ;-)

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2006)

*Hui hier gehts ja rund  

Da ich grad Ferien hab werd ich mich auch mal anmelden  *


----------



## Pino (26. Februar 2006)

Hi,
auch mal wieder Pizza essen will. Und Euch sehen will. Also: dabei.
Gruß,
Pino

PS: @ Matthias, was ist Rasport? Antreten zum Rapport? Ratesport=Quizshow? Rasensport=Fußball? Oder sowas wie Serial Port, der rasende Port?


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. Februar 2006)

@Pino: Ui, ui, was war da denn wieder los...


----------



## Pino (26. Februar 2006)

Nix für ungut... sowas überkommt mich manchmal... freie Assoziationen


----------



## sictomster (26. Februar 2006)

würde gerne kommen, aber:

3.3 umzug!


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Februar 2006)

sictomster schrieb:
			
		

> würde gerne kommen, aber:
> 
> 3.3 umzug!




Und danach muss man sich mit ner Pizza wieder stärken. Also antreten!


----------



## sictomster (27. Februar 2006)

na dann hoff ich mal das sich meine freundin bereiterklärt mitzukommen...

sie lieebt bike-themen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (27. Februar 2006)

Dann paßts ja wenn sie Bikethemen liebt. Meiner gehts genauso und die kommt warscheinlich auch mit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Februar 2006)

Hey, so ist richtig, bringt alle eure Mädels mit


----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, so ist richtig, bringt alle eure Mädels mit



*Ich bring keine mit, darf ich trotzdem kommen ????   *


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Februar 2006)

Klar 

Mensch, scheinen ja diesmal echt viele zu kommen *freu*

Beschützt mich einer vor Riddick?


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Beschützt mich einer vor Riddick?




*Okay, ich pass auf dich auf ;-)*


----------



## GroßeHoden (1. März 2006)

*g*
ich glaub so wie riddik gebaut is, braucht ihr ne ganze horde menschen um den vom spongi fernzuhalten :-D
oder um den schwammi festzuhaten  

<<noch am überlegen is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Dann paßts ja wenn sie Bikethemen liebt. Meiner gehts genauso und die kommt warscheinlich auch mit.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Moment mal, Deine fährt doch bike also nicht untertreiben


----------



## Coffee (1. März 2006)

so, ich geh dann mal platz bestellen für freitag ;-)

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (2. März 2006)

Und wieviel Tische hast bestellt? Für Riddick brauchen wa ja schon 2


----------



## sideshowbob (3. März 2006)

dann kann er meinen platz mit haben ... ich kann nämlich leider nicht kommen


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2006)

also tisch bestellt, wir sehen uns heute abend ;-)

schade sideshowbob ;-(

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (3. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das war dann der wo ich net da war
> 
> Gruß Showman



Glück im Unglück


----------



## weichling (3. März 2006)

Hallo ,

also da ich heute Abend kein Auto hab , wird es im Moment immer unwahrscheinlicher, 
es schneit wie verrückt, daß ich es mit dem Rad nach Nürnberg schaffe,
Ich bleibe wahrscheinlich irgendwann stecken !

Ich dann das weiße Zeug nicht mehr sehen.

weichling


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2006)

verstehe ich weichling, ich mag das weisse zeug langsam auch nicht mehr. wegen dem sattel machen wir halt demnächst etwas aus ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## weichling (3. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg nach Nbg mit kurzem Zwischenstop in 
Buckenhof. Mal sehen wann ich einlaufe, Bis denne

edit: shit es regnet. Naja mal sehen aber ich glaub nicht das ich na Nbg komm  

Nja es schneit wenigstens nimmer 

weichling


----------



## Jenny999 (3. März 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg nach Nbg mit kurzem Zwischenstop in
> Buckenhof. Mal sehen wann ich einlaufe, Bis denne
> ...


Ich kann Dich auch mitnehmen...aber das Angebot kommt wohl schon zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (3. März 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dich auch mitnehmen...aber das Angebot kommt wohl schon zu spät



Danke

      leider zu spät!


----------



## Coffee (4. März 2006)

hallo weichling, wir haben dich wirklich vermisst. das nächstemal richten wir ein notshuttel für dich ein. du musst auch dabei sein.

grüße coffee


----------



## weichling (4. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo weichling, wir haben dich wirklich vermisst. das nächstemal richten wir ein notshuttel für dich ein. du musst auch dabei sein.
> 
> grüße coffee



Also mit dem Farrad wär ich gestern auf dem Hinweg abgesoffen. mir 
haben die 10 Km von Baiersdorf nach ER gelangt. Echt ätzend war das. 
Naja beim nächsten Pizzaplauder haben wir dann ja unsere LV.
Alles wird gut!

weichling


----------



## Pino (4. März 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Naja beim nächsten Pizzaplauder haben wir dann ja unsere LV.


Lebensversicherung?  
Egal, es war wirklich 'ne nette Runde!
Gruß, Pino


----------



## blacksurf (4. März 2006)

@weichling, schade das du nicht dabei warst
Das nächste Mal wieder!


----------



## SpongeBob (4. März 2006)

So da isser wieder, ihr werdet mich net los 

War nen netter Abend gestern. Aber habe heute echt gesucht, ich finde den Seuersatz net mehr 

@ Showi

Ich soll dir noch mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön ausrichten


----------



## showman (4. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> So da isser wieder, ihr werdet mich net los
> 
> War nen netter Abend gestern. Aber habe heute echt gesucht, ich finde den Seuersatz net mehr


Brauchst nen neuen?



			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> @ Showi
> 
> Ich soll dir noch mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön ausrichten


Bitte, gern gscheng.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (4. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst nen neuen?



Nö. Der alte geht noch. Hmm. Aber der kann doch echt net wech sein...........


----------



## weichling (4. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Der alte geht noch. Hmm. Aber der kann doch echt net wech sein...........



Zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Alzheimer
2. Zuviel Material im Keller.

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (5. März 2006)

1. ehr nicht
2. leider auch nicht
3. Meine Ex Freundin war / ist sehr gut im aufräumen


----------

